# Sicarius sp.



## Kaos (Jul 30, 2004)

Hi!

Anyone know if any species of this genus exists in Israel? All i can find is that they are in South Africa. The reason i ask is that i got a spider together with a shipment of wolf spiders that looks just like the pics i've seen of Sicarius. If it's not Sicarius, does anyone have any other ideas to what it could be? I'll post some pics on monday.


----------



## carpe scorpio (Aug 1, 2004)

If it turns out to be Sicarius, use extreme caution transfering/containing this spider. As you are no doubt aware, the effects of it's venom are grotesquely horrible. Does the spider look like this?.http://www.museums.org.za/bio/images/spiders/sichah.jpg


----------



## Kaos (Aug 2, 2004)

Looks very much like that...... Here's some pics. The worm was dead within a second.....


----------



## Fergrim (Aug 2, 2004)

What are the effects of its venom?


----------



## Kaos (Aug 2, 2004)

Fergrim said:
			
		

> What are the effects of its venom?


This is taken from the webpages of Museums Online South Africa:

http://www.museums.org.za/bio/spiderweb/bites.htm

Tissue damage from a bite by Sicarius (family Sicariidae) is far more extensive and severe. Bites to humans are not well documented. However, experimental rabbits died within 4-6 hours and autopsies revealed extensive damage to subdermal tissue and skeletal muscle. There was swelling of the liver and damage to heart and kidney tissue as well as blocked pulmonary arteries.


----------



## FryLock (Aug 2, 2004)

An eye count will tell if its is an Sicariidae (if you dare ;P ) tho its looks more like a Thomisidae too me abate a very nice one all the same


----------



## Kaos (Aug 3, 2004)

I think i'll give it a try with the camera.... Not worth taking the risk


----------

